# Using Aeroplan for flights



## sea (Mar 5, 2006)

I need 5 seats on same flight during peak period, so want to figure out the best strategy for booking. From what I understand, flights become available 356 days in advance.
One way flights can be booked through the aeroplan office (opens 7am est) but not online. Return flights may be booked either via aeroplan office or online.
They've told me I can phone to book a one way departing flight on day 356, and phone back to book the return flight 356 days prior to return date, but a $55. fee applies as they consider this a change to the ticket.
I could also wait until 356 days prior to my return date, and try to book both flights, but I'm taking my chances the outbound will be available as it is peak time.
Any suggestions on how to handle this would be appreciated, including any other ways to avoid the $55. fee per ticket (X5!), and any benefits to using online versus the aeroplan office. Also...does anyone know what time aeroplan tickets become available online on day 356?
Thankyou.


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 5, 2006)

Are you looking for economy seats?

First off getting 5 reward tix is going to be exceptionally difficult at the best of times as they only allocate a certain number of seats on each flight for reward travel.  IF the tix are available that means you may have to do a Avenue reward as opposed to a Classic reward which will cost a whole lot more miles

Booking one way and coming back later to book the return would incur either a change fee of $55 or a redeposit fee of $135 per tix - I suspect it's the redeposit fee.

You may have to consider splitting your group up and flying *Alliance with some, alternate dates with others, alternate airports in and outbound.

Changing your tix isn't exactly risk free either - don't discount the risk that you could book the outbound portion and come back to get the inbound and find there's nothing available.

Where are you flying to and when?


----------



## Jameson18 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Try it!*

I have had great success booking a year in advance. Of course I only ever tried to book two seats at a time. But I think when you try online at least it'll let you know immediately and you can back out before you complete the transaction. Getting 5 will be tricky but I would give it a shot. I have booked Air Canada the past three years a year in advance and never had a problem. It gets tougher the closer you get to your travel dates.


----------



## thetimeshareguy (Mar 5, 2006)

For what it's worth, I flew my family of four (4) -- two adults and two children -- using Aeroplan points from Toronto to Cancun and back this January. It was a great trip.

I did exactly as you say -- I booked the outgoing flight 356 days in advance, then called two weeks later and booked the return flight 356 days in advance. So, for two weeks, I didn't know if I'd get the return flight. It was nerve racking. But my thinking was, if I don't take that chance now, I'll never get the benefit of all the darn points!

As luck would have it, we got the last four tickets that were available on each of the flights, so it was cutting it close, for sure. But I suggest you give it a whirl.

As an aside, I had a very savvy service agent who bent the rules for me and somehow did things such that I wasn't charged the $55 amount for changing my flight. He had some tricky way to do that. The second time I called, for my return flight, the lady who served me clucked her tongue and said something to the effect that "he shouldn't have done that." Wish I could remember the trick -- if you search under my name at this site you might be able to find an entry I posted on that last year.

Anyway, good luck! I will be in that position again in a few years when we try to get free flights to Hawaii!


----------



## asp (Mar 5, 2006)

You should make a few calls, and find a friendly agent ahead of time - and find out if that flight typically has 4 tickets on the regular aeroplan program - some don't. Some agents can be really helpful - and some aren't!  I have booked four tickets peak season a few times, but always had to use 2 regular and 2 avenue.


----------



## sea (Mar 5, 2006)

We're looking at Toronto to Orlando, or Toronto to Hawaii.
I'm hoping to get economy seats. I realize the Toronto to Orlando isn't the best use of my points, but we've been accumulating for years, and better use them while we can.
Air Canada has many flights to Orlando, and I confirmed they do have some with 5 available seats, although I didn't ask what point category they were. 
Thanks for the comments and suggestions. I like the idea of finding a friendly agent, that's always helpful.


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 6, 2006)

Personally, given the number of flights to Orlando - I'd wait until the return date falls within the booking window and then book both segments at the same time.

Hawaii is going to be much tougher because AC routes their Sydney flights through HNL so you are competing with a whole group of people for seats.  I suspect you'll get Toronto - Vancouver without too much grief due to the number of flights but Van-HNL is going to be rough.  You may need to incur the $55 change fee - in fairness though most that are booking through to Sydney are going to be competing for the business class seats.

For Hawaii - you can book the outbound and a phantom return.  Try to book on AC return once that window rolls around and if you strike out you've still go United Air to book the return on.  Unlike AC, UA doesn't allow booking until 330 days out so you've still got a shot.  You will incur the $55 fee however.  I suspect swallowing a change fee for a more valuable flight like HNL is easier to take than Orlando.

In other words don't forget about your options with Star Alliance.


----------



## sea (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for the pointers about Vancouver to Honolulu and star alliance. I'm not really familiar with booking with star alliance. If I book on the phone with Aeroplan, if I can't get what I want with Air Canada, will they automatically search star alliance flights or do I do this myself somehow?
Also, we're thinking of flying to Mauai, not Honolulu. AC used to fly direct from Vancouver, not sure if they still do.
Thanks.


----------



## keith (Mar 12, 2006)

*Toronto-Maui*

I am not sure about the star alliance searches, someone else can probably give you a better answer than me. 

This past Christmas, 3 of us used our aeroplan miles to fly to HON. We purchases tickets from HON to Maui via Hawaiian Airlines, I believe it was 150-200 USD/pp. We were only able to get 2 bus class seat + 1 coach. I was told that there were only 2 business class fares allocated/flight with AC, so you are at their mercy. 


conversely, their Star Alliance partners have different policies regarding allocation of mileage seats.....we will be using LH to go to Spain via Frankfurt and going on business class for the 3 of us. Of course, our trip from Madrid to Malaga/Lanzarote will be in coach, which we purchased from a local travel agent using the internet.


----------



## WBP (Mar 12, 2006)

Are you a Maple Leaf Lounge member? If so, send me a private e-mail and I will offer a valuable suggestion. We fly in and out of Vancouver frequently, and have had good success with our bookings, when we book on the day that the inventory is released.


----------



## asp (Mar 12, 2006)

We like to travel off season - went to Spain/Portugal last year mid - October - mid November.  Our schedule caused delays in leaving which caused me to have to change our tickets MANY times.   (yes  $55 each, but better than regular fare where we would have been staying home for the price to change!).  There were business class seats from Vancouver - Frankfurt (direct) and Frankfurt - Barcelona, Lisbon -  Frankfurt for each of the four changes we made.  The first was free because they cancelled our Nov 15 flight - so we got to change the outbound for free, and choose between Nov 14 or 16.  We could have routed through Toronto, but chose to change to a different day.

Don't forget if you get ONE segment business class, you can upgrade your other Air Canada segments to business - but not your Star Alliance segments.


----------



## BondGuy (Mar 13, 2006)

*Tried to email you but your address is blocked*



			
				William J. Schneiderman said:
			
		

> Are you a Maple Leaf Lounge member? If so, send me a private e-mail and I will offer a valuable suggestion. We fly in and out of Vancouver frequently, and have had good success with our bookings, when we book on the day that the inventory is released.



Could you please email or PM me, as I have a question about using AP points for YVR SYD and you might be able to help.

Thanks


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 14, 2006)

Sea - I don't believe any *A airlines fly into Maui, as indicated you need to YVR-HON and then Hawaiian Airlines over to Maui.  Whether they automatically check for you is a function of the person on the end of the phone, some are good, others not so much.  


BondGuy - What's your question on YVR - SYD?  I just went through YYZ-SYD bookings and back so know more than I probably should for my own health.


----------

